# What is your "crown jewel"



## Saw Dr. (Nov 1, 2009)

Just curious to see what different people see as valuable. If you had a van load of AS members headed over to your house, what saw would you be most proud of to show off, and why? It doesn't have to be something everyone else would think was valuable. Could be a Super EZ your dad gave you, or the Mini MAC that cut the limb off your brothers chest.

I like showing of my Wright C-70, because it has the variable ignition timing and is pretty cool for an old relic.

C'mon Lee and Bill. What's yours?


----------



## gink595 (Nov 1, 2009)

I really like the Pioneer Super 620 I bought at a Garage sale a few months back, at the Indiana GTG people really enjoyed using it


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 1, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Just curious to see what different people see as valuable. If you had a van load of AS members headed over to your house, what saw would you be most proud of to show off, and why? It doesn't have to be something everyone else would think was valuable. Could be a Super EZ your dad gave you, or the Mini MAC that cut the limb off your brothers chest.
> 
> I like showing of my Wright C-70, because it has the variable ignition timing and is pretty cool for an old relic.
> 
> C'mon Lee and Bill. What's yours?



I'm not sure members would be impressed with any of my work saws but my newest 056 MagII runs like a champ and am proud of it.







gink595 said:


> I really like the Pioneer Super 620 I bought at a Garage sale a few months back, at the Indiana GTG people really enjoyed using it



Yes I did, I thought the peg for your foot while starting it was the coolest.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 1, 2009)

*This would have to be mine.....*

Old Poulan "44" bow saw, I have made some progress with it too.....


----------



## WPanhandler (Nov 1, 2009)

If my dad's XL with its magnesium case was running, that would be my 'jewel.' Do believe it needs new fuel lines and a duck bill valve. I wish he could find his Super XL.
My 441 is probly more to look at though as it is much newer and has been in a case since new a couple years or so ago.


----------



## Tzed250 (Nov 1, 2009)

.


Probably my SP,










.


----------



## leeha (Nov 1, 2009)

This is a tough one. I have many that are special.
Here are some that come to mind.
Skil 1690 and my 797G i made this year.
Echo 1100VL.

Lee


----------



## BobL (Nov 1, 2009)

Most people don't give a rats about my saws but they usually paw all over all my home made mills.


----------



## Wild Knight (Nov 1, 2009)

I :love1: my 441


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 1, 2009)

BobL said:


> Most people don't give a rats about my saws but they usually paw all over all my home made mills.



Yes, but what saws do YOU value most?  Just trying to flush out a story or two here. I have been caught in a couple off topic threads lately. I'm going to try and stick to saws from now on.

I'm excited to see what some the "left coast" crowd have to add once the sun rises out there. And also what ones a certain well known McCulloch collector might pick.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 1, 2009)

leeha said:


>



Ooooooo....Ahhhh.....:drool:


----------



## Enigma (Nov 1, 2009)

I would have to say my trusty old 026.
Nothing fancy, very common and by far not the most expensive one in the collection. But it has served me well and will continue to do so, for many years to come.

However. My newly acquired 444 SG looks more and more like it could take it's place one day.

For me it is all about functionality. Therein lies true value.


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 1, 2009)

Tim, Its hard for me to pick, but I myself am pretty proud of my Poulan Pro 325. 

Not many of these around.





Then again, I'm pretty proud of the Super EZ that I restored and my daughter who offered to take possesion of it and the story of her grandfather who worked his butt off with one.


----------



## wigglesworth (Nov 1, 2009)

I traded for this one back yesterday....I had it, my buddy wanted it, and then I had something he wanted. I love it when a plan comes together...This is untouched, in original case with manual.










That sure is a nice one mark...


----------



## gink595 (Nov 1, 2009)

Them are some beautiful Homelites fellas


----------



## BloodOnTheIce (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably the 362 for the time being.


----------



## bigbadbob (Nov 1, 2009)

Lately its been my $120 estate sale saw. Newest saw ever for me, sure has nice antivibe. Now has about 5 tanks thru it!!! Yet to be sharpened. The seller said he was sorry it was dusty, I said thats "OK"


----------



## blsnelling (Nov 1, 2009)

Hmmm. This is a hard one for me too. It would probably have to be my nearly mint 090 I got a couple months ago.








The government green Lightning ranks up there too.








Of the saws I've restored, it would definately be my 07S. 








The 076 Super is right up there as well.


----------



## alderman (Nov 1, 2009)

*My 757*

Biggest and baddest I've got.


----------



## brncreeper (Nov 1, 2009)

Considering the performance potential, I'd have to choose the 3120.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 1, 2009)

Here is one of them,

Lombard OMS, Made in 1949.

Befor and after pics.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 1, 2009)

*jred, stihl, craftsman/poulan*

tough choice...
Id say my jred 80
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws246.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws246.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
the 031 that looks new and orig b&c
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
and my craftsman 3.7, cause its problay cut 10 trees and 5 were fro me.
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws001-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws001-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 1, 2009)

Mac SP 125C


----------



## Evan (Nov 1, 2009)

all of them though the 084 is gone now.





the 044 on was built from no running saws and is my crown jewel.
the 026 is usualy everywhere that it is .





the 372 has been fun project porting muffler modding and refreshing the top end. i like it aswell. ive found two 70cc saws are handier then a limber a bucker and 60cc saw.




this one wears a 32" bar and is my big buckn saw

but yes the 044 is my crown jewel. i like it alot. so much so i just orderd parts for my 440 project.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 1, 2009)

aside from the engine/tech threads, these types are my favorite


----------



## Farmall Guy (Nov 1, 2009)

My 880 hands down. I'm real proud of that saw, not many folks around here have a saw this size and it is a blast to run :chainsawguy:











I had this oak milled into floor boards for my house, I cant wait to get it done and see how it turns out. I dont think I've ever seen a plank floor with 20" wide oak planks that I can recall. This tree was the one that pushed me over the edge, I'd always wanted a 88 but couldnt justify it, this gave me a good excuse


----------



## rmx250db (Nov 1, 2009)

Lancaster Four-40, saved it from being crushed by the trash truck. Literally grabbed it out of the hopper. Got me started on fixing vintage saws.


----------



## stihlboy (Nov 1, 2009)

my all original 041av with case and specialty tools.





and this


----------



## pastryguyhawaii (Nov 1, 2009)

leeha said:


> This is a tough one. I have many that are special.
> Here are some that come to mind.
> Skil 1690 and my 797G i made this year.
> Echo 1100VL.
> ...



Hey Lee, where did you get that Echo? And how does it run?


----------



## volks-man (Nov 1, 2009)

*one day.........................*

my old man had an echo 610evl. one of the few fond memories..........
pictured below is some 610evl and some deere 66sv all mixed up.
all those cylinders laying next to it are bad.

one day i'll acquire the P/Cs and then it will truly be the crown jewel!

<a ="http://s263.photobucket.com/albums/ii150/volks-man/?action=view¤t=PICT0716.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i263.photobucket.com/albums/ii150/volks-man/PICT0716.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## whitedogone (Nov 1, 2009)




----------



## leeha (Nov 1, 2009)

whitedogone said:


>



NIIIIIICE :jawdrop:



Lee


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 1, 2009)

I would say my 262xp would be mine....







Mike


----------



## heimannm (Nov 1, 2009)

I have a number of saws I am proud to own and several that I really like to use, but I think the crown jewels would have to be a pair of McCulloch SP125C's.






Both saws are very dependable starters, run very well even with the fixed (HS) jet carburetors, and are a real eye opener to folks that don't have a good grasp of chain saw history.

Thanks Tim for a great idea!

Mark


----------



## Moss Man (Nov 1, 2009)

Probably the twin Walkerized 394xp's.


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 2, 2009)

ummm probably my echo 280e cause it is awesome:dunno:
I would say my 066 red light, but I guess thats not all that special is it....


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

My Super 797 was mine.

Maybe Il get her back, Il find out on the 18th of this month..


----------



## sawbones (Nov 2, 2009)

My crown jewel,, or the one I would grab if the house was burning is the 090G
yes, it does stay in the house..

Although its not an original contra GS 137 its close enough for me and My best project to date.



















]


----------



## peter399 (Nov 2, 2009)

The 262 XPG is the crown jevel in my stable.


----------



## injun joe (Nov 2, 2009)

well i wouldnt say i had 1 jewel but at least three. my stihl 090,mcculloch 3-25 or my mcculloch 5-49.


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 2, 2009)

#### the 090,

yello please


----------



## no longer collecting (Nov 2, 2009)

Actually , I have 3 saws that are of big interest......when I have visitors.
McCulloch BP1 (limited due to the engine burst but unknown numbers).
Como Comet Diesel (less than 1000 produced).
Pioneer P35 (only 2 in the world).

Alain,


----------



## hoss (Nov 2, 2009)

It would be tough but my near mint Homie 750, Dolmar 166, 090AV, 090G(137) are probably my top picks. These saws have seen such low hours that from 10 feet away you wouldn't think they'ed been used at all. My near mint Poulan 655BP and Dolmar CT should get an honorable mention.


----------



## thomas72 (Nov 2, 2009)

I really enjoy the McCulloch sp125.


----------



## taplinhill (Nov 2, 2009)

1. Disston DO-101 (my grandfather bought new in 1951)
2. McCulloch Super 44 (my dad's old saw, first saw I ever ran)
All the others money can replace.


----------



## stipes (Nov 2, 2009)

*Guess mine would be...*

The sp80..I got this saw from a member on here and he didnt BS me...It had some issues,,,but promised it would run,,good comp...I fixed the starter rope on it,,and it did fire,and felt great...Then to tear it down for a good clean up and paint job...Replace some parts that was worn out...Clutch and clutch cover was toast...Worn a hole tru the side where it came loose sometimes ago...
I was happy the way this saw came out....It'll never outcut any new saw,but it's strong,,and for Mcc's fans,,as I am,,looks pretty damn good....So this is my shoutout for Secureland...Thanks Bro for being honest,,and lettin me enjoy this saw...
Ty too when I was at the GTG at Erick's...Breymeyerfam. Levi's beautiful wife took this vd...TY for sharing that for me and my friends....








http://s716.photobucket.com/albums/...cks GTG 09/?action=view&current=stipesmac.flv


----------



## propliner (Nov 2, 2009)

Mine is my P62 Western. They didn't build them for very long and I've never seen another. It's all original and was used only for one summer in '84 and then once by me to cut out a stump (I should never have done that).


----------



## mile9socounty (Nov 3, 2009)

My cash money saw would have to be my newest addition. A well taken care of 064. Love this saw.


----------



## Freehand (Nov 3, 2009)

Yea,I likes me some of that old 064 grunt too.....opcorn:


----------



## 056 kid (Nov 3, 2009)

propliner said:


> Mine is my P62 Western. They didn't build them for very long and I've never seen another. It's all original and was used only for one summer in '84 and then once by me to cut out a stump (I should never have done that).



Run that thing...


----------



## propliner (Nov 3, 2009)

> Run that thing...



I don't need to run it, my 655, P61, or P50 can do the same tricks. Rare saws should be preserved IMHO.


----------



## pioneerguy600 (Nov 3, 2009)

propliner said:


> I don't need to run it, my 655, P61, or P50 can do the same tricks. Rare saws should be preserved IMHO.



+1, I have a few that will never be run by me. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## dave k (Nov 3, 2009)

Well after my dog and 090 s/070 s and Contras my KS 43 would have to be one that Im fairly keen on .


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow a blue stihl. Does it run?


----------



## sawbones (Nov 3, 2009)

dave k said:


> Well after my dog and 090 s/070 s and Contras my KS 43 would have to be one that Im fairly keen on .




Very Keen Dave. we need a cutting wood vid with itopcorn:

Thats one of only 2 saws on my want list.. the other is an older 3120

my list could get shorter if my wallet was just a bit thicker


----------



## TRI955 (Nov 3, 2009)

dave k said:


> Well after my dog and 090 s/070 s and Contras my KS 43 would have to be one that Im fairly keen on.





Mike


----------



## CGC4200 (Nov 3, 2009)

*2 crown jewels*

I have a Husqvarna 55 & a Makita DCS 520 that I can depend on to
run & cut just by adding gas & oil, and letting them warm up a little.

One of my friends and neighbors has a Jonsered 2036 that is a reliable saw too;
it has stood up to being forced and used with a dull chain for several
years without failing.

Does anybody know where the 2036 was built?
It has a 1997 EPA sticker.


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 3, 2009)

sawbones said:


> my list could get shorter if my wallet was just a bit thicker



Couldn't rep you but that is funny and true, for me as well.


----------



## cpr (Nov 3, 2009)

My 1-82, until I get a sp125, anyway. It's big, temperamental, loud, and powerful... and it gives the neighbors pause :greenchainsaw:






My 372 because when there's work to be done, it's my "goto" saw.


----------



## WesternSaw (Nov 3, 2009)

*My Best*

It would have to be my one owner,lightly used Pioneer P41 Western.Real proud of that saw,it was exactly as described when I got it.That doesn't mean that I won't try and get one of his big brothers someday.
Lawrence


----------



## Gumnuts (Nov 3, 2009)

My old friend 066 Magnum for the good times an the bad (when I blew it up !)
and the 166 for just , nasty grunt.ggggrrrrr 
115 i and 026 cause 9 out of 10 they start on half a pull- great trimmers too











Graeme


----------



## jerryw66 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've been watching this thread for a while, and thinking about my saws. My first favorite was the old beauty 610 mac. Some time later it was an 056 stihl, then the 2165 jred, then the big loud sp125c, next came the screamin modified 2171 followed closely by the little 2153. There were saws in between these, but they were like one night stands, the lust faded quickly. I guess if I were to have to give up all but one of them right now, I'd have to keep the 125 because it would be the most difficult to replace. I could just go buy any of the others whenever I wanted to, if I had the money. If the 2171 disappears like some think it will, then I'd keep it too. No wait, I said if I could keep only 1? On and on it goes.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2009)

Definitely not these.


----------



## Kwdog75 (Nov 3, 2009)

Mine would be my first 394xp, it was my first project saw and my first 90cc + saw.


----------



## 7600 (Nov 3, 2009)

Nothing special, just a bone stock 044. Dead nuts reliable, it kept the wolf from my door for a while.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2009)

Guess i gotta go with the 460 since i don't have a lot of saws.


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2009)

I do like this one very much too.


----------



## barneyrb (Nov 3, 2009)

stihl sawing said:


> I do like this one very much too.



WHAT????????? I thought your latest purchase was your crown jewel..
:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## stihl sawing (Nov 3, 2009)

barneyrb said:


> WHAT????????? I thought your latest purchase was your crown jewel..
> :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


LOL, I didn't want to get a neg rep for postin that one.


----------



## cbfarmall (Nov 3, 2009)

I am thrilled to own all of these saws, but the 2100 in the middle is far and away the best. Yes, that is the same bar on all 3.

Chris B.


----------



## leeha (Nov 3, 2009)

cbfarmall said:


> I am thrilled to own all of these saws, but the 2100 in the middle is far and away the best. Yes, that is the same bar on all 3.
> 
> Chris B.



Now thats quite a stable of some good ole
Homelite muscle. Nice saws Chris.


Lee


----------



## Wildman1024 (Nov 4, 2009)

cbfarmall said:


> I am thrilled to own all of these saws, but the 2100 in the middle is far and away the best. Yes, that is the same bar on all 3.
> 
> Chris B.




Very nice saws Chris... I'm trying to work my way up to that level here myself.


----------



## dave k (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks TR for doing my pics for me, Im a bit of a dunce with a computer.
Carl yes it runs very well and they are most common in green as they along with the BLK then the 045 were a saw issued to the German army. Belgian has a nice one with I think all it's military gear ? 
Ric I did a couple of vids but I can't seem to post them ? 
This saw has only been running three times since it was produced in 1963 and only cut timber when I got it.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 15, 2009)

*New Jewel?*

Well, apparently the saw gods have smiled on me. I must have earned some good karma running that 029 all day yesterday. This arrived in a box while I was out cutting. I don't think the wife was quite as amused as I am....

Maybe not the crown jewel, but certainly a jewel. Anyone know what this is?

This is the side that will identify it.




Came with 2 loops of 1/2" chain also, but sadly only one is good enough to use


----------



## Work Saw Collector (Nov 15, 2009)

I have no idea what it is, but looks cool.

I love getting a box in the mail the size of a saw, even if I know its comming and what it is.


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 15, 2009)

These aren't my best, but they are a few of my favorites that I actually have images of. They have only been fired at the factory.


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 15, 2009)

Sylvatica said:


> These aren't my best, but they are a few of my favorites that I actually have images of. They have only been fired at the factory.
> 
> Those are very nice. What are your best!


----------



## heimannm (Nov 15, 2009)

Tim, It's not yellow and black so I don't have any good idea, but the only ones I've seen mounted like that had West Bend engines, is that an 820?

Mark


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 15, 2009)

A few more. The professional saws from roughly 1980 to 2000 personally appeal to me the most.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Nov 15, 2009)

B200Driver said:


> Well, apparently the saw gods have smiled on me. I must have earned some good karma running that 029 all day yesterday. This arrived in a box while I was out cutting. I don't think the wife was quite as amused as I am....
> 
> Maybe not the crown jewel, but certainly a jewel. Anyone know what this is?
> 
> This is the side that will identify it.



Nice saw. Looks like a Lancaster.


----------



## leeha (Nov 15, 2009)

B200, Good lookin saw, Looks to have not seen 
much use. The style is similar to a Root but i don't 
think it is. Could be Indian. I know i have seen this
brand before but just can't think of it. It looks like
the Power products AH58 95cc motor. In any case
it's a great find.


Lee


----------



## joe25DA (Nov 15, 2009)

Sylvatica said:


> A few more. The professional saws from roughly 1980 to 2000 personally appeal to me the most.



I agree, I like those years as well. Here are some of mine, tho, mid range not pro.
51
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws329.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws329.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
031av
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
SXL, (sold) Shidaiwa 345, Craftsman 3.7
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw055.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw055.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 15, 2009)

That would be my Echo CS 900-EVL for sure. She is near mint and I should stop running her, but I enjoy it too much.

I've shown her off lots and people don't seem too impressed by an Echo. That makes her all the better to me.

I'd like to get another in good shape so I can have two.


Mr. HE


----------



## olyman (Nov 15, 2009)

well, since i like olys--has to be the 4!!! 999's i came across. needed parts for one of the other saws--and this guy said he had two 999's, and would get back to me. talked to him three!!!! months later--he has 4!!!!!! three are complete, and running,, now just have to find time to get the fourth completed--tho they have to run a whole bunch better, had only fired the three,took one to the gtg, and got cleaned--didnt run right, as i didnt know what a gtg was all about--------------------should run much better next year!!!!!!!


----------



## Modifiedmark (Nov 15, 2009)

Hddnis said:


> That would be my Echo CS 900-EVL for sure. She is near mint and I should stop running her, but I enjoy it too much.
> 
> I've shown her off lots and people don't seem too impressed by an Echo. That makes her all the better to me.
> 
> ...



Well then why are you not showing it off to us? I would like to see it! 

I got one a little while ago, not even close to mint though so I'll just have fun with it.


----------



## Hddnis (Nov 15, 2009)

Modifiedmark said:


> Well then why are you not showing it off to us? I would like to see it!
> 
> I got one a little while ago, not even close to mint though so I'll just have fun with it.




I'll have to go get some pictures.

She's dirty right now from stumping yesterday.



Mr. HE


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 15, 2009)

Nice 031AV Joe. 


joe25DA said:


> 031av
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket">



Looks to be in excellent shape.


----------



## mowoodchopper (Nov 15, 2009)

Dont have pics of mine yet but It would be the NEW never in wood Dolmar 6800 I am in the process of buying now! Ill have pics in a week or so!


----------



## CHEVYTOWN13 (Nov 15, 2009)

*Porting the open transfer ports made it the "triple crown" jewel.*

I only have 3, but this newly modified sleeper 6401 is me fave.

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNNXPxss5MU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/ZNNXPxss5MU&hl=en_US&fs=1&color1=0x006699&color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## dragrcr (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## dragrcr (Nov 16, 2009)




----------



## Saw Dr. (Nov 16, 2009)

leeha said:


> B200, Good lookin saw, Looks to have not seen
> much use. The style is similar to a Root but i don't
> think it is. Could be Indian. I know i have seen this
> brand before but just can't think of it. It looks like
> ...



Lee, It is a power products 95cc engine.



Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Nice saw. Looks like a Lancaster.



Ding Ding Ding!!! we have a winner! It is a Lancaster SIX-70. I have only ever seen this model in pictures. This one is the 7hp model which is the strongest of the SIX series. What makes this one even more desireable to me is that it is a re-baged Lancaster !?!?! and sold as a TRU TEST. This is also my first front-carb saw. For now, this one pegs out the "rare" meter in my collection. It came to me "needing a coil" since it has no spark...... Right, needs a coil :monkey:


----------



## constantine (Nov 16, 2009)

*They don't make 'em like that anymore.*



Sylvatica said:


> These aren't my best, but they are a few of my favorites that I actually have images of. They have only been fired at the factory.



Love that 262XP! I sold mine (1991, mint condition) a few months ago and then regretted it. The 361 (even muffler modded) doesn't come close. If, for any reason whatever, you are ever thinking of selling that beauty, please send me a PM. I'm serious.


----------



## rmihalek (Nov 16, 2009)

*another old one*

Seems like the older saws are getting the nod for the Crown Jewel.

Here's a Homelite C7 I rescued from a dumpster:






Putting on the Sugar Creek Supply decals (a great resource for the restorers)


----------



## Sylvatica (Nov 16, 2009)

constantine said:


> Love that 262XP! I sold mine (1991, mint condition) a few months ago and then regretted it. The 361 (even muffler modded) doesn't come close. If, for any reason whatever, you are ever thinking of selling that beauty, please send me a PM. I'm serious.



Thanks, Constantine. But the feeling of regret after selling a mint 262XP is one I never want to experience. :bang:


----------



## leeha (Nov 16, 2009)

Bob, Sweet looking C7.
Nice job on that one.
Where in Ma. are you located.


Lee


----------



## 7oaks (Nov 16, 2009)

:agree2:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 13, 2012)

Thought some of the newer guys should see this thread, It sure is a great one. 

This is the first saw I really ported, and love using it on smaller stuff. 
Poulan 






But these saws are also pretty great! 




The 046 is probably the saw iv used the most. Goes great with a 20" bar.


----------



## TK (Feb 13, 2012)

The 365, but I'd rather take in someone else's showing off than show off myself. I don't impress myself much lol


----------



## huskydude (Feb 13, 2012)

nothing special but very clean low use saw. just love this little sucker


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 13, 2012)

Good to see this thread rise up again. I like seeing others Jewels and hearing why they are the Jewels. 

Seems I have aquired a few more Jewels myself since this thread was started.


----------



## procarbine2k1 (Feb 13, 2012)

Not quite sure which one my "jewel" is, but could never part with my 064, 031, 056, or 372 (sentimental reasons). From a collection standpoint, I really love the Homelite 540/8800- JD 550CS models. I dont have any good pics of the JD, but will try to find a couple of the 540...


----------



## mweba (Feb 13, 2012)

Pair of my favorites. Enjoy showing them although most people are less than impressed.


----------



## luneburg (Feb 13, 2012)

*262*

Only have two left :\ but even when i had many it was this one


----------



## Modifiedmark (Feb 13, 2012)

You impressed me Mitch. Nice pair. 

Speaking of nice pairs, this pair is special to me and like you said it might not impress most as they dont realize this might be the only pair of these in the US. There also Partner/Pioneer era saws and have the gray handles as such but they only say Partner on them as there from Europe. 

A Partner 5500H and a Partner 540.


----------



## mweba (Feb 13, 2012)

Very nice, Mark. I hadn't seen those yet. This sight is just to big lol.


----------



## AU_K2500 (Feb 13, 2012)

My 041 AV w/ bow bar...soon to be restored along with a C7 that i just received for 25 bucks.


----------



## tbow388 (Feb 13, 2012)

*59 Clinton*

I guess my prize saw at this moment is my running 59' clinton D65


----------



## Guido Salvage (Feb 13, 2012)

procarbine2k1 said:


> Not quite sure which one my "jewel" is, but could never part with my 064, 031, 056, or 372 (sentimental reasons). From a collection standpoint, I really love the Homelite 540/8800- JD 550CS models. I dont have any good pics of the JD, but will try to find a couple of the 540...



Once a jewel, only 2 tanks since new:






What it looks like today:











This late model ProMac 10-10s is pretty nice:


----------



## mowoodchopper (Feb 13, 2012)

mweba said:


> Pair of my favorites. Enjoy showing them although most people are less than impressed.



Love that red one, I am in no way a old saw or homelite guy, but I would like to have one like that!


----------



## fearofpavement (Feb 13, 2012)

*I gots nuttin*

Well, I don't have any saws I am particularly proud of or that others would find interesting. Just tools. I guess it's like a tool box of Craftsman wrenches, nothing special but get the job done. A while back a thread asked what saw you would never part with. I don't have any of those either. Someday I'll get something cool and become attached to it. maybe...


----------



## luneburg (Feb 13, 2012)

*+2*



Sylvatica said:


> Nice 031AV Joe.
> 
> 
> Looks to be in excellent shape.



Second that nice saw had the same saw and loved it .


----------



## MHouse1028 (Feb 13, 2012)

my stihl 084 very low hours 16 inch bar haha


----------



## longbar (Feb 13, 2012)

Here are mine for the moment. A Jonsered 670v, 044 10mm, and 066 red light. Its hard just picking a few let alone one.
View attachment 223745


----------



## ckelp (Feb 13, 2012)

my kita 6401 with a 28" bar i love it won't sell it the wife bought it for me.. but my 272XP with a 34" hanging off it the previous owner was nice enough to take all the new off it i was cutting the trunk of a cottonwood in town i found out later the noise make a kid hide and cry


----------



## roger m (Feb 13, 2012)

i would have to say my favorite is my dads 041 farmboss he bought new in 1977or78 i can't remember,we have cut tons of firewood with it and the only thing he has had to repair was the oiler and replaced the condenser,he also still has the original manual and the original 20''duro bar that it came with my ms460 is my second favorite it is the first brand new saw i have purchased and it runs like a beast with the aussie muffler installed and some coaching on tuning from Brad S! and i still haven't figured this picture attachment process out yet!one of these days i might


----------



## mweba (Feb 13, 2012)

longbar said:


> Here are mine for the moment. A Jonsered 670v, 044 10mm, and 066 red light. Its hard just picking a few let alone one.
> View attachment 223745



Could that big johnny find a new home?????? Or has it already


----------



## homelitejim (Feb 13, 2012)

To start this little Orline Mark II-D, then my minty Poulan 4900, also my McCulloch 2-10G.

Then the crown of the collection Homelite 995G





I also have a few Poulan 8500's but they need cleaned up for photo's


----------



## Brian VT (Feb 13, 2012)

This one is my jewel. I have a really nice 28" roller-nose Oregon bar on it now.
Yeah, I do cut with it (on special occasions).


----------



## jimdad07 (Feb 13, 2012)

This one is mine, it doesn't look like much but with the woods port I gave it it sure does surprise people out in the woods:


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

jimdad07 said:


> This one is mine, it doesn't look like much but with the woods port I gave it it sure does surprise people out in the woods:



I guess im gonna have to get on the ball and get my dolly 123 running huh?


----------



## mile9socounty (Feb 14, 2012)

My crown jewel is my 1988 Pioneer/Partner P45HP. Modified 32" Oregon RW bar, velocity stack, 2 stage reed. Surprisingly it still has a working chain brake on it as well.


----------



## longbar (Feb 14, 2012)

mweba said:


> Could that big johnny find a new home?????? Or has it already



I though about it but then I got a Hommie 750 to match it. They are starting to look good together:msp_biggrin:


----------



## leeha (Feb 14, 2012)

For those that haven't seen this saw.
It is now one of my crown jewels that i
built after this thread started.
probably one of the most powerful geardrive
saws out there. I custom made this saw with 
the Mac 101B motor. It's a blast to run.

Lee


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 14, 2012)




----------



## madhatte (Feb 14, 2012)

I have several I need to take pics of. Twin Jred 670 West Coasts, McC 300 and 550, twin Partner P100's (one a McC P1000), some Homies, some Remys, some Huskys, even a coupla Stihls that have more character than most. Alas, my camera died a couple of weeks ago during the post-storm cleanup. Soon's I get a new one I'll be back in the saddle.


----------



## climberjones (Feb 14, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Here is one of them,
> 
> Lombard OMS, Made in 1949.
> 
> Befor and after pics.


Wow thats a beauty whats a saw like that worth these days?


----------



## mweba (Feb 14, 2012)

leeha said:


> For those that haven't seen this saw.
> It is now one of my crown jewels that i
> built after this thread started.
> probably one of the most powerful geardrive
> ...



And still one of my screen savers


----------



## booger1286 (Feb 14, 2012)

RandyMac said:


>



What model is this?


----------



## ChainsawmanXX (Feb 14, 2012)

booger1286 said:


> What model is this?



Super 250


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 14, 2012)

booger1286 said:


> What model is this?



That is a very early 250 that was nearly in new condition, but stripped of most major assemblies. It was put back together using NOS or excellent used parts, only needs a cherry starter to be complete. The bar will be replaced with a new one shortly.


----------



## paccity (Feb 14, 2012)

randy, how hard are thoughs full wraps to find?


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 14, 2012)

paccity said:


> randy, how hard are thoughs full wraps to find?



Easier than finding hen's teeth. How bad do you need one?


----------



## wigglesworth (Feb 14, 2012)

This will most likely be my "crown jewel" once I get her buttoned up. Shes a real early 66, thats never been apart, due to an early tank death, by im guessing a tree.  The case and what nots are like new, just a little dirty and a few cobwebs. Its gonna be a while before I get to her, and I got lots of parts to source, but I think she will be cherry when shes all thru.


----------



## paccity (Feb 14, 2012)

want , need, they just don't look rite without one . here is what i hope will get me in the club.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 14, 2012)

paccity said:


> want , need, they just don't look rite without one . here is what i hope will get me in the club.



Gotcha, I think I have a standard set and I do know that I have a spare chrome set.
I'll dig them out and send your choice of them.


----------



## wood4heat (Feb 15, 2012)

I guess it would have to be my 361. Six years of service and I've still never felt the need for a second saw.
















I did see one on e-bay this morning that caught my eye though. If people don't lose their minds over it I might even bid. If nothing else it got me back here to see what the consensus was it. If something crazy happens and I end up with it I'll be back tomorrow with a pic.


----------



## paccity (Feb 15, 2012)

RandyMac said:


> Gotcha, I think I have a standard set and I do know that I have a spare chrome set.
> I'll dig them out and send your choice of them.



thank you. p.m.ed ya.


----------



## RandyMac (Feb 15, 2012)

paccity said:


> thank you. p.m.ed ya.



PM'ed ya back:msp_biggrin:


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2012)

climberjones said:


> Wow thats a beauty whats a saw like that worth these days?



I don't know what it would end up selling for. They are hard to find.
The last one that sold on ebay unrestored was around $600.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw (Feb 15, 2012)

My 350CS John Deere....Homelite SXL AV.


----------



## Bill G (Feb 15, 2012)

leeha said:


> For those that haven't seen this saw.
> It is now one of my crown jewels that i
> built after this thread started.
> probably one of the most powerful geardrive
> ...




Lee,

You need to bring that saw out to Baraboo in August. It would be a nice saw to see run in the gear drive class.

Bill


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 15, 2012)

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> My 350CS John Deere....Homelite SXL AV.



Looks alot better with the bow on it.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 15, 2012)

Modifiedmark said:


> You impressed me Mitch. Nice pair.
> 
> Speaking of nice pairs, this pair is special to me and like you said it might not impress most as they dont realize this might be the only pair of these in the US. There also Partner/Pioneer era saws and have the gray handles as such but they only say Partner on them as there from Europe.
> 
> A Partner 5500H and a Partner 540.



Soooo, what you're saying is that you keep your "Domestic Partners" in your shed??? :tongue2:

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## Saw Dr. (Feb 15, 2012)

mweba said:


> Pair of my favorites. Enjoy showing them although most people are less than impressed.



They tell me in church that I am not supposed to covet. This pic is making that very hard for me.


----------



## edisto (Feb 15, 2012)

It was my 076, but I have a feeling that this one is going to take over first place when I'm through with her...


----------



## Diesel Freak (Mar 23, 2017)

5 year bump..
I miss her. Twas my first big-ish saw. Stupid divorces and Christmas! Aside from this i would say my 028S and my 064. Did i mention that divorces suck? No credit card debt though so ultimately they truly served their purpose. I would buy them all back if could. It would be the happiest $1k I've spent in quite some time.

Joseph


----------



## BlackCoffin (Mar 23, 2017)

Can't have just one, but I'd say this trifecta here always put smiles on my face when I run them. The 440 and 660 have minor port work. The 880 I'm looking for an excuse to port it.


----------



## ChoppyChoppy (Mar 23, 2017)

Can't say any really. My saws are just tools for getting work done, much like a lawn mower or washing machine.


----------



## heimannm (Mar 23, 2017)

A lot of things have changed in 5 years, several of the regulars no longer post and I've been blessed with several additional saws. I have a few that are special.

The McCulloch Pro Max 850 Super is a very low hour saw, came out of the McCulloch warehouse when they were moving from L.A. to Arizona.




Another great McCulloch collector saw is the BP-1, very unique with the balance piston and impressive performance for 46 cc. This one now has the original auto-sharp chain and grinding wheel.




The Sachs Dolmar KMS4 is also unique with the Wankel engine. Pretty reliable starting saw but only runs for a few minutes before the coil gets hot and it quits.




I think the one that is most special today is the Solo Twin I got in a trade from McBob in Australia. I recently had to make a repair to the starter pulley and was reminded what a sweet sounding saw the twin is.







Mark


----------



## Diesel Freak (Mar 23, 2017)

heimannm said:


> The McCulloch Pro Max 850 Super is a very low hour saw, came out of the McCulloch warehouse when they were moving from L.A. to Arizona.



Gorgeous saw Mark! 

Joseph


----------



## svk (Mar 23, 2017)

I'd have to say my 550 as it is the only ported saw I currently own and I think it was the first 550 that Carl Miller did. That has gotta be worth something right?

I guess as honorable mention my 2-10 which was owned by my buddy's late father and it took me two years to scrounge the parts for and now it runs great.


----------



## Bill G (Mar 23, 2017)

Crown jewels..............well I have a few that I like

McCulloch.......Super 797, 125, 73, 49, Super LG2 and oh yes the BP1
Homelite.........3100g, 2100, 2000, 750 900, 909, 990, 995, XP1000 auto oiler, Gear drive C series covers , Xl15, many others
West Bend 820 powered saws.............Wards, Root, Lancaster, Whitehead, Indian, and Hoffco

I will remember a few more later


----------



## Ted Jenkins (Mar 23, 2017)

Well at the moment have 11 operational saws and some times do not have enough. I have a couple of very clean McCullochs that do not get used very much because they are some what small, but when some of my commonly used saws are at a project they are my Crown Jewel. Whatever saw that is getting used is the current Crown Jewel. I had a couple of very old Huskies that just seemed to always be usable and then they died. I tried to restore them to keep, but it became a large challenge that took away from the job at hand. So to the scrap metal they went RIP. Thanks


----------



## happysaws (Mar 23, 2017)

McCulloch SP125
Remington PL-7
Homelite C-52


----------



## 2broke2ride (Mar 23, 2017)

Probably doesn't mean much to most but it's the first saw I totally rebuilt. Mac 380, 28" sprocket nose bar.


----------



## James Miller (Mar 23, 2017)

The 011AVT on the right would bare the crown for me simply because it was the one saw plan for near 2 decades and never failed to get the job done. The 3.4 on the left will be a good one when I get the oiler going. I look at saws like cars if it won't be used or driven it has no use to me.


----------



## KiwiBro (Mar 23, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Can't say any really. My saws are just tools for getting work done, much like a lawn mower or washing machine.


Agreed, until the point of talking about old saws. Any saw that manages to get old and still valued earns my respect, along with the engineers that built them and the generation or multiples thereof who put the saws to good use.


----------



## fwgsaw (Mar 23, 2017)

ValleyFirewood said:


> Can't say any really. My saws are just tools for getting work done, much like a lawn mower or washing machine.


I will admit I collect saws but I make a living with tools and tractors and still find pride in the things I use daily. Just because you use a saw for a business doesn't mean a person can't keep it clean and have it as a prize possession.


----------



## Sportfury70 (Mar 23, 2017)

I just looked up a vid of that solo twin, WOW what a cool sounding chainsaw!


----------



## a. palmer jr. (Mar 23, 2017)

Just finished this 041...Don't know about any jewels though..


----------



## fwgsaw (Mar 24, 2017)

towards the top of the list. Bore and piston look new yet. Has the original mcculloch fortified tip bar. Everything is original. I should add it is missing the handle bar strap going to the fan housing. If anyone has one I am I need.


----------



## old 040 (Mar 24, 2017)

I have many, but the 030av was the first saw I ever paid money for back in the early 80's, I've had some very nice ones since and sold them, I really wished I had saved one, I snagged this one off the bay a couple days back and still waiting for it to arrive, it will be gone through completely then put up as a reminder of my first one I owned, still a great looking and running saw, I feel this saw was a turning point for Stihl in the consumer market.....


----------



## Diesel Freak (Mar 30, 2017)

James Miller said:


> View attachment 567265
> The 011AVT on the right would bare the crown for me simply because it was the one saw plan for near 2 decades and never failed to get the job done. The 3.4 on the left will be a good one when I get the oiler going. I look at saws like cars if it won't be used or driven it has no use to me.


What about that 51/55 in the middle?

- Joseph


----------



## James Miller (Mar 30, 2017)

Diesel Freak said:


> What about that 51/55 in the middle?
> 
> - Joseph


needs a lot of parts it will get its turn. Need ignition and everything from the intake port out to the filter cover. Gona be a 51 in 55 clothing when its done.


----------



## Diesel Freak (Apr 4, 2017)

James Miller said:


> needs a lot of parts it will get its turn. Need ignition and everything from the intake port out to the filter cover. Gona be a 51 in 55 clothing when its done.


I just did one of those with a Chinese top-end. It's not quite as powerful (or comfortable) as my buddies 455 but it's only had 3- 4 tanks through it so I'm hoping it has a little more power in it yet. Also, it was free and I've only got $22 into it. Best running <$25 saw I've ever owned.

I also recently put new rings in a 51, polished intake/exhaust, no base gasket, modded muffler, and tuned the carb. Holy ballz! 16" bar with .375 semi and it's made me think twice about that Chinese top-end's actual value. That series of saw is a beginner's paradise. I've built sandwiches with greater complexity. 

Joseph


----------



## James Miller (Apr 4, 2017)

Diesel Freak said:


> I just did one of those with a Chinese top-end. It's not quite as powerful (or comfortable) as my buddies 455 but it's only had 3- 4 tanks through it so I'm hoping it has a little more power in it yet. Also, it was free and I've only got $22 into it. Best running <$25 saw I've ever owned.
> 
> I also recently put new rings in a 51, polished intake/exhaust, no base gasket, modded muffler, and tuned the carb. Holy ballz! 16" bar with .375 semi and it's made me think twice about that Chinese top-end's actual value. That series of saw is a beginner's paradise. I've built sandwiches with greater complexity.
> 
> Joseph


I've got a farmertech jug for it probly won't get a base gasket. May play with widening the ports some to never did anything like that yet.


----------



## Diesel Freak (Apr 6, 2017)

Not sure how cheap your jug was but they can certainly be had cheap enough to mess up and not hate yourself for attempting it.

Joseph


----------

